# Overclock CPU first time



## Niichts (Oct 26, 2007)

First time overclocking, would just like to overclock my CPU a bit as I was told it could easily handle it. Unfortunately there are no overclock options using this motherboard and I'm wondering what else I can do.

ECS MCP61M-M3 (V1.0A) AMD motherboard
AMD Athlon II X2 240 Regor 2.8GHz (want to hit around 3.3 at least)
PNY XLR8 GeForce 9800 GT 1GB
Thermaltake TR2 W0070RUC 430W
MEM 2G|KST KVR1333D3/2GR R


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

First of all, for that 9800GT you're running, you should be at least on the 500W+ range, power supply wise.

Onto the overclocking: Your BIOS should have an Advanced Features menu where you can easily change the HT timings, as well as the CPU Multiplier.

Most guides recommend lowering the Multiplier by 1x, and increase the HT a little each time and testing your computer for stability using stress tools such as Prime95.

You can find quite a bit of info for first time overclockers by Googling around a bit so you can understand most of the terms.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to get a better psu I would recommend a corsair 650TX plus your mobo isn't the best so you might consider changing it.


----------

